# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks ) حصري :  فك شفرة Momo Design Md Smart مجانا

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*  
فك شفرة Momo Design Md Smart مجانا   1- ادخل بطاقة sim الخاصة بالهاتف ان لم تتوفر استخدم motorola test card   2- اضغط زر اتصال وادخل *#*#3646633#*#*  3- انتقل الى SIMMeLock ثم Network Personalization ثم Unlock
 وادخل 12345678   4- تم فك الشفرة بنجاح   لا تنسوا الدعاء لاخواننا في سوريا وفلسطين والعراق و في كل مكان 
في هذه الايام المباركة    *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي رشيد

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك...........*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*شكرا على مروركم الطيب*

----------


## ABDELAALII

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي رشيد

----------


## Ali27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## otman elabyad

شو حل مشكلة الشاشة السوداء إتر خطأ في الفلاش

----------

